# creating a small refugium for my 65g



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Since my parents dont like the idea of a sump, I was thinking of setting up a HOB (hang on the back) filter with my 65g tank and turning it into a refugium.

I've heard of grey, green, and red carpaula? and wondering which is the best to use. I have a fairly highly stocked tank, and want the fuge to keep the nitrates down and avoid as frequent/large water changes. I will run my skimmer concurrently with it, since my fuge wont be huge...lol... I have my tank in a very sunny room, will that provide enought light for the carpaula or will they need their own direct light?

Any ideas, suggestions?
How big of a hob filter will I need, how much carpaula will I need, and how large of an effect will it have on the nitrate levels?

Thanks!!!

-James


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd use cheato in a aqua clear 110 with a small light placed on top going 24/. Fuges are a great way to help in the fight of nitrates.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

that sounds familiar...like my parents. I think ill end up doing the same thing.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

do I need the 110 because of the size of the filter to hold all the carpaula, or the flow rate of the thing? 500gph sounds pretty extreme - would a smaller model work or would it decrease the size of the available carpaula storage space?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

your on the right track... its not the gph. its the caulerpa storage thats important


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

can I make a sort of in-tak refugium? Using some sort of cage/basket and keeping the "basket" in a high flow area at the top of the tank? (lots of light and air). The holes in the basket would be small enought to keep the fish from eating it, and from the caulerpa from spreading...

Would this work? work well?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, it can work, and I've seen it done. Those big long betta barracks type things can be pressed into service as an in-tank algal chamber, but you'd have to plug the holes in the bottom so the dirt stays put, and possibly attach a back to it if it's one of those open-on-one-side types. You could possibly rig up some sort of floating basket as well, kind of like a big net breeder basket, but I don't think you'd like the way it looked.

Chaetomorpha, that is, "cheeto," works a lot better than Caulerpa, by the way, in the opinions of a great many who have tried both.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

How well do mangrove plants work in an aquarium? I've also heard that they work quite well at reducing nitrates and look cook cool.

Is cheato very common, and what does it look like?


Also, for the cheato or caulerpa, will sand or gravel work, or does it have to be soil?

Aaannd....how MUCH cheato or caulerpa will I need for my fairly well stocked 65? I've got one of those in tank baby raising clip on jobbies and was thinking of getting another...

Thanks!

-James


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I heard that mangroves aren't even close to as good for filtration as caulerpa and cheato. I think they are more aesthetic. I could be wrong, I want to start my fuge, but havn't gotten around to it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

mangroves don't take up enough nitrate and phosphate to be worth it... they are cool to look at though... chaeto is much faster at taking up nutrients


----------

